# Renault CAN Clip Diagnostic Tool Plus Newest Software



## monagland (Jul 28, 2015)

Renault CAN Clip Diagnostic Tool Plus Newest Software PRICE: $159.00 at go2obd.net.

Renault CAN Clip Diagnostic Tool is a professional diagnosing & programming tools for Renault cars including functions automatically test all computers,reporgramming,airbag test and other functions.

Functions:
Renault CAN Clip main menu allows you to:
See all the information relating to the vehicle
Look at the function you want to use:- computer test
Automatic test of all computers
Reprogramming (Some of others Can Clip has no program function).
Airbag test
Scantool (OBD tests)
Base Doc (access to Technical Notes)
Physical measurements
Antipollution
Multimeter

Renault CAN Clip set includes:
* Renault CAN Clip Interface
* 2 cables for CAN Clip <-> Car connection
* 1 cable for CAN Clip <-> PC connection
* 1 software DVD (CLIP V124, can be installed on ANY PC).


----------



## liulei321 (Aug 5, 2015)

Renault CAN Clip V146 latest version download:http://obd2look.de


----------



## monagland (Jul 28, 2015)

Our Renault CAN Clip with the latest software V151 provide multiple languages, support ISO and CAN, with full chip PCB always stable quality. The firmware can be updated in future by newer software, NO 20% block problem.


----------

